# ducato fuel gauge



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Hi anybody had an erratic fuel gauge .sometimes works ok sometimes the fuel warning light comes on,am fairly sure the sender is ok thats the easy bit to get at! Cant get at the back of the fuel gauge without a trained ferret,hymer B Any info appreciated. rgds deegod


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Hi deegod,

I have a Ducatto 2.8 idTD and on hols recently I noticed something weird too. I had filled to about 3/4 and within a short space of time had gone down to 1/2. Fearing the worst, ie leaking tank, I pulled in and stopped. As I did so the needle slowly went down to empty.

Switched ignition off, then back on and the guage worked normally. Didn't do it again on hols nor since. Decided to leave well alone unless it becomes a regular problem. I usually put in an amount which I know corresponds to 1/2, 3/4 or full depending on mileage covered and estimate of fuel used. 100 miles = 1/4 tank of diesel.

Haven't heard of similar problems with this model.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yep,

my previous van, a 2.8idTD used to do it as well, really strange and absolutely no pattern to it, sometimes go for months and it was ok, then i'd notice the gauge gradually falling to just uder 1/4 but i usually knew from the last fill that it should be reading about 3/4. After about 20-30 miles the gauge would then go back up again. Never did get to find out what the problem was as it only happened on a few occasions, i would imagine it was an erratic sender or sensor somewhere but can't be sure.

pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

On the rear of the instrument cluster attached to the printed circuit board you will find a small black object around 1cm square, this is the voltage stabiliser...it's job is to stop erratic readings on fuel/temp/oil guages etc.
Sounds like yours may be faulty?
Regards Dave :wink:


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for that ,saw it mentioned in the russek book,but no clue as to where it was,will have to go into ferret mode deegod


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

It's not very difficult to get the instrument panel out on the Ducato. I recently had to remove it and the complete dashboard to repair a faulty heater. You undo the 2 captive screws either side of the instrument panel and ease it towards you slightly, if you locate the speedo cable under the dash, it runs in front of the heater, and pull it slightly to the right, you will find that the instrument panel comes out sufficiently so that you can get a couple of fingers down behind the speedo to release the cable, it's just a sliding collar. After that you can easily remove the four cable connectors if you wish and the whole thing is free for you to do what you need to do. Changing the instrument bulbs and possibly the regulator can be done with the cables still connected, especially if you've got long thin fingers.
Hope this helps,
Phil.


----------



## Tommo (May 1, 2005)

*Ducato fuel gauge*

I have had the same problem on my ducator 2.0 jtd was stuck at reading 3/4 full all the time. Finally found it to be a trapped wire from the damper unit.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Rather than create another thread on this theme I will BUMP this one to keep all the information together. Having had several attempts to fix my rogue fuel gauge I finally took the gloves off and set about dismantling the dash and having a good look at another potential fix. The fuel gauge on my 2001 Hymer B584 has not worked properly since we bought it last year...the downside of a private sale. I wiggled a few wires under the bonnet and set it in motion for a few weeks but this also disrupted the temperature gauge and the two would randomly have a temperamental fit and dance all over the place.
The tank sensor has been taken out and given a good overhaul, the gauge even worked when the sensor had been disconnected! The problem obviously lay elsewhere which was my prompt to take a screw driver to the dash.
5 screws hold up the lower dash panel and once these are removed gently ease it from its moorings as there is a very good likelihood that you will have to remove the 2 bayonet fittings from the passenger side speaker. 
Once you have removed this piece of dash, you will expose a bank of relays, wire looms and random fuses. You are looking for a oblong black box (these may come in other colors if this has been replaced in the past). There will be a cluster of 6 wires coming from it and it will be secured on a single (size 10) bolt. before I removed mine I turned on the ignition and flexed the 6 wires that came from the unit, the gauge immediately came to life so I knew i had found a problem. I disconnected the box and looked for any obvious defects. There was nothing printed on the box to indicate a part number and nothing on the circuit board to give any clue apart from T 105 94-VO and PEI .011 BMP.
I ran a soldering iron over the rear of the circuit just to ensure that the solders were not cracked and heated the board with a hair dryer. 
The whole ensemble was then put back together and reconnected, the fuel gauge sprung back into life and showed the half tank of fuel that we have on-board. Before I replaced the unit I secured the wires with a couple of cable ties to prevent any engine vibrations dislodging the connection. 
Hopefully this will cure what has been a niggling problem and one which seems to be fairly prevalent with the older Hymer A classes. I have made a video of the whole procedure and took photographs of the process if anyone with a similar problem is interested. I will post photos but you will have to PM me if you want the video.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Further picture of the circuit board with possible identification numbers?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My 2000 Fiat 2.8 fuel gage started playing up but always corrected itself when I tapped the horn.???

I found there is a common earth below the horn behind the left hand headlight. This was becoming corroded and after unbolting, cleaning up all surfaces and tightening it has worked flawlessly ever since.

Ray.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Ray, I did read this before (might have been one of your post?) and did try this as a earlier fix. Unfortunately it didn't solve the problem so that's why I posted here just in case it helped anyone else. 
I hope that I get a flawless result as well as I am fed up of stripping the van back in that endless search for an 'electrical pulse'! 
We are off on our 'jollies' in a couple of weeks and it would be great to know how much fuel we have left as we will have a few long days driving down to Portugal. It is fine to keep an eye on the mileage but not quite as reassuring as seeing a half full tank symbol.
:lol:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Is this a record? - eight and a half year old thread is brought back to life!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

our 01 Laika 2.8 was erratic, but you get to know when you need fuel and just fill up, we usually got around 400 miles per tank ish, just make a note of the miles or set the trip, and leave it alone, no big deal, you're on holiday chill


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

HarleyDave said:



> Is this a record? - eight and a half year old thread is brought back to life!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


...the power of the internet...nothings really dead, just lurking in hyperspace waiting to be resurrected.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Our erratic fuel gauge was sorted, after resolving the melting 30 amp fuse, which protects the air con, heater fans and engine cooling fans circuit. There was a build up if resistance between the fuse and the terminals in the fuse holder, in the glove box compartment.

A separate fuse and holder have been installed, thereby solving the both problems. It's taken me a long time to suss it out though.  

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

8 1/2 years and I am still waiting for the OP to report back what the problem was.

My biggest hate is when the op never gets back to tell how they solved the problem.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

Dave757 said:


> Hi anybody had an erratic fuel gauge .sometimes works ok sometimes the fuel warning light comes on,am fairly sure the sender is ok thats the easy bit to get at! Cant get at the back of the fuel gauge without a trained ferret,hymer B Any info appreciated. rgds deegod


My last CB MH did that. After several trips to the dealer and Peugeot who bounced me back and forth it turned out to be the engine management system which they replaced. £900+ but under warrantee. 
But I had to video the problem as I could never replicate it at the dealer. 
Pain in the backside.
Peter


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

For reference my fix has been permanent (well touch wood and all that) since I carried out the repair on mine and I have had several other people let me know that they were able to fix theirs in the same manner.
I also had an erratic heater gauge to accompany the spasmodic pulses of its companion, to say it was a bit off putting when you are driving is a bit of an understatement! 
Heater gauge fixed by removing the connectors for the sensors and dribbling some Sarsons vinegar (other brands are available) on them to clean the terminals. This was meant as a temporary fix but it seems to have solved the problem so I am applying the 'if it ain't broke don't fix it' rule!


----------

